# 1957 Schwinn Hornet Restoration



## cottagethyme

This thread is documenting my 1957 Schwinn Hornet Restoration.  The goal was to use everything on the bike as I found it, and do all the work.  If a part was rusty, I cleaned it.  I was not able to salvage the Cadet speedometer, the front basket, some Delta Rocker Ray parts and I am currently rebuilding the seat with what I could use.  It was missing an AS seat bolt and a carrier reflector.  I will add photos as the rebuild progresses.  Here are some photos as I found it.


----------



## redline1968

looks like a great start.


----------



## cottagethyme

*Frame*



redline1968 said:


> looks like a great start.




Come to find out, the 57 Hornet wasn't rust and ivory but maroon and ivory.  I used WD-40 and 0000 steel wool, sometimes turtle wax and scratch remover with 0000.  Light pressure and a swirl motion worked the best.


----------



## cottagethyme

*Locking Fork*

This is my first experience with a locking front fork.  For those that have never had one, the lock is made by Yale, it locks in a 45 degree right position.  Once locked you can remove the key.  The key remains in the lock in the non-locked position.  

The front fork bearings, stem and handlebars are now installed.  The handlebars had a thick reflector tape on them.  You can see it protected the chrome quite well.  The same reflector tape is on the front fork.  I have tried about everything that I have seen posted to remove it from the painted surface with no luck.  I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out

*Reflector tape*

need to use a heat gun or maybe a super hot hair dryer. slowly work the whole thing til you get an edge up and it will peel off. The paint will hold....


----------



## cottagethyme

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> need to use a heat gun or maybe a super hot hair dryer. slowly work the whole thing til you get an edge up and it will peel off. The paint will hold....




I'll give it a go.  Thanks for the interest.

Dave


----------



## cottagethyme

*Reflector Tape Removal*



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> need to use a heat gun or maybe a super hot hair dryer. slowly work the whole thing til you get an edge up and it will peel off. The paint will hold....




Thanks for the tip Rear Facing Dropout.  A hairdryer on high with a little plastic scraper did the trick about 1/16" at a time. 

Next up, the seat.  I am hammering out an upper plate from one of my wife's well seasoned cookie sheets.


----------



## cottagethyme

*Nearly Completed*

Nearly complete now.  Thanks for everyone's support and interest.  I will post a few more once complete.


----------



## cottagethyme

Update on the 57 Hornet.


----------



## snickle

Damn thats like night and day! How did you get the rust off of the rims so well? WD & 0000 ?


----------



## DonChristie

Your doing the lords work right there! That looks great! I cant say enough jus a lil wd40 and steel wool!


----------



## cottagethyme

*Rust off the rims*



snickle said:


> Damn thats like night and day! How did you get the rust off of the rims so well? WD & 0000 ?




Bit by bit.  I consumed a little WD-40 along the way.  Some rust could not be removed, but became blackened.  I had a scrap wedge of pine that allowed me to grip, apply pressure against the 0000 and get in close without damaging the paint.  It's not perfect but I tried to make each part as good as I could.  I was very fortunate that it was 99.9% complete.  It just needed some help.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## twjensen

Lookin good, your hard work is paying off in spades, nice.


----------



## Barkeep

Very nice bike, and great job on the preservation. I just picked up a 56 hornet that I will be doing the same style refurbish on. aside from clolor its very similar to your before pics.


----------



## cottagethyme

*56*



Barkeep said:


> Very nice bike, and great job on the preservation. I just picked up a 56 hornet that I will be doing the same style refurbish on. aside from clolor its very similar to your before pics.




That black and cream will look real nice.  There are so many variations in the years.  Enjoy it, because soon it will be over and the next one will be hard to find.


----------



## bobcycles

*Doesn't look like a 57*

By 1957 the hornet was a different beast.   Middleweight bike, skinny fenders, bolt on kick stand, cheaper feather guard.  A cheapo'd out version of the OLD (your bike) Hornet.  Yours must be early 50s.  No way 57


----------



## cottagethyme

*57 should be a 52*



bobcycles said:


> By 1957 the hornet was a different beast.   Middleweight bike, skinny fenders, bolt on kick stand, cheaper feather guard.  A cheapo'd out version of the OLD (your bike) Hornet.  Yours must be early 50s.  No way 57




You are correct.  I was so much into the "project" I misread the SN or looked it up wrong.  In fact it was a '52 not a '57.  Thanks!


----------



## vintage2wheel

cottagethyme said:


> This thread is documenting my 1957 Schwinn Hornet Restoration.  The goal was to use everything on the bike as I found it, and do all the work.  If a part was rusty, I cleaned it.  I was not able to salvage the Cadet speedometer, the front basket, some Delta Rocker Ray parts and I am currently rebuilding the seat with what I could use.  It was missing an AS seat bolt and a carrier reflector.  I will add photos as the rebuild progresses.  Here are some photos as I found it.






I look forward to seeing the pictures im currently doing a panther.  have fun


----------



## cottagethyme

*1952 Schwinn Hornet Restoration Update*



vintage2wheel said:


> I look forward to seeing the pictures im currently doing a panther.  have fun




For those of you following this thread, Thanks. After all the work, come to find out it was a 1952 Hornet.  If you have 2:40 sec, please view the you tube video: http://www.youtube.com/user/cottagethyme


----------



## Bicycle Belle

*Nice!*

I did in fact have 2:51 and completely enjoyed your video! Love the music as well...did you compose that piece? The bike looks great and I do believe they have a voice if you listen hard enough. Yours is saying "Thank you"


----------



## twjensen

*nice video*



cottagethyme said:


> For those of you following this thread, Thanks. After all the work, come to find out it was a 1952 Hornet.  If you have 2:40 sec, please view the you tube video: http://www.youtube.com/user/cottagethyme




Great job putting that together..thanks


----------



## cottagethyme

*1952 Schwinn Hornet Restoration Update*



twjensen said:


> Great job putting that together..thanks






Bicycle Belle said:


> I did in fact have 2:51 and completely enjoyed your video! Love the music as well...did you compose that piece? The bike looks great and I do believe they have a voice if you listen hard enough. Yours is saying "Thank you"




Thank you, It is a bad imitation of Cristo Redemptor with the Chromatic.  Almost as much fun as the restoration.  Can't wait to find another.


----------



## Pauliemon

*Looks awesome!*

They make great riders don't they? Here's my 56.


----------



## cottagethyme

*Grear Rides*



Pauliemon said:


> They make great riders don't they? Here's my 56.




I have a '50 without fenders too. It's a frankenstein (without the tank). It's a smooth ride with 2.25s. Someday maybe I will have a tank.

http://www.youtube.com/user/cottagethyme


----------



## Pauliemon

*That's a nice 50.*



cottagethyme said:


> I have a '50 without fenders too. It's a frankenstein (without the tank). It's a smooth ride with 2.25s. Someday maybe I will have a tank.
> 
> I actually have the fenders and the rack for the 56. I need to roll the dents out of them before I put them back on. I was going to do it but I got side tracked by a 50 Panther.


----------

